# Marinating/Brining Cheese to adjust flavor?



## dougmays

howdy y'all,

so i want to try this smoked cheese business but i'm wondering if anyone has ever tried soaking the cheese in a marinade to adjust the flavor? For example could you put some mozerella in Frank's Red Hot Sauce for 24 hours to give it a buffalo flavor? Or could you do jalepeno powder and water to give it a spicy flavor?

just curious?? :)


----------



## fagesbp

I'm pretty sure that would make the outside of the cheese soggy.


----------



## woodcutter

You could sprinkle something hot or flavorful over cheese. Muenster has paprika or something red sprinkled on it. Wouldn't hurt to try 1 small piece.


----------



## dougmays

fagesbp said:


> I'm pretty sure that would make the outside of the cheese soggy.


haha good point! i wasn't even thinking about that!

yea i guess seasonings are the only way to go unless i'm actually gonna make the cheese myself LOL. i really wanted to do a franks red hot sauce cheese!


----------



## hewgag

You may be able to try that fresh mozzarella cheese that comes already in the brine. Most stores carry it. I would guess you could transfer the whole thing into a ziptop bag and add your seasonings to the liquid... let soak for a few days and then remove and smoke the cheese ball... i bet that would be awesome!!


----------



## chix-boy

I been aging cheddar in my curing chamber for a couple weeks, Temp 52 degrees humidity 85%Cheese is like a sponge, I don't know about soaking in a brine but maybe like a lite mop or two. Cause when you lower the temps and humidity to store it you will remove the moisture but flavor will still be in it. Think I'll give it a try


----------



## dougmays

hmm almost like seasoning a skillet...haha! good idea


----------



## driedstick

Let us know how it comes out


----------



## jjerich

I wonder if you would be able to melt it in a double boiler then add the franks and see if it holds up when it forms back up.


----------



## TWNuss

I smoke a lot of cheese over the holidays. I also always soak it in a brine for 24-48 hours before the cold smoking begins. I use blocks of sharp cheddar, monterey jack, pepper jack, etc. I use different types of brines depending on the wood I'm going to use. First, cut your blocks of cheese to the size you want the finished product.  Prepare your brine using what ever you choose. One of my favorites is Worcestershire, soy sauce, teriyaki and garlic powder.  Wrap each individual cheese in cheese cloth (available at walmart, sewing centers, etc) and put it (the wrapped cheese) in a zip-loc (or equivalent) bag. Pour about a 1/2 cup of your brine in the bag and mix it well. Remove as much air from the bag as you can and coat the cheese with your mixture. Remove as much air as you can and seal it up. Put mine in the frig (recommended) and flip it over and "slosh" it around every few hours. Fruit woods (cherry, apple, etc) are best for smoking cheese. Hickory will work but leaves a very sharp/bitter smoke taste....some people like it. Enjoy!


----------



## dan the mano

TWNuss said:


> View attachment 346958
> View attachment 346954
> View attachment 346955
> View attachment 346956
> View attachment 346957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smoke a lot of cheese over the holidays. I also always soak it in a brine for 24-48 hours before the cold smoking begins. I use blocks of sharp cheddar, monterey jack, pepper jack, etc. I use different types of brines depending on the wood I'm going to use. First, cut your blocks of cheese to the size you want the finished product.  Prepare your brine using what ever you choose. One of my favorites is Worcestershire, soy sauce, teriyaki and garlic powder.  Wrap each individual cheese in cheese cloth (available at walmart, sewing centers, etc) and put it (the wrapped cheese) in a zip-loc (or equivalent) bag. Pour about a 1/2 cup of your brine in the bag and mix it well. Remove as much air from the bag as you can and coat the cheese with your mixture. Remove as much air as you can and seal it up. Put mine in the frig (recommended) and flip it over and "slosh" it around every few hours. Fruit woods (cherry, apple, etc) are best for smoking cheese. Hickory will work but leaves a very sharp/bitter smoke taste....some people like it. Enjoy!



what really is the purpose of the cheese cloth , i would be interested in your other marinades as well as this one for the smoked cheeses. you say this is the one you like the best , what are the measurements of the above ingredients .. have you ever tried some kind of wine ? and what are your favorite cheese for smoking , and why ( i mean just because they taste the best , or they handle the smoking process the best ) i thank you in advance  for your  time


----------



## TWNuss

Hi Dan! I'll try to answer your questions in order.  The cheese cloth seems to serve two purposes: 1. It soaks up whatever marinade you make and 'holds it close' to the cheese and, 2. It leaves a pretty cool texture on the outside of the cheese block.  As far as measurements go, I use 'some of this and some of that'.  I have added wine (usually a sweeter red) several times and it definitely adds a distinctively pleasant flavor.  You can smoke any of the standard cheeses BUT you have to really monitor the temperature of the smoker as you migrate towards the softer cheeses.....  I'm all about the taste factor and what makes my friends and family smile when they take a bite. Hope that helps!


----------



## dan the mano

TWNuss said:


> Hi Dan! I'll try to answer your questions in order.  The cheese cloth seems to serve two purposes: 1. It soaks up whatever marinade you make and 'holds it close' to the cheese and, 2. It leaves a pretty cool texture on the outside of the cheese block.  As far as measurements go, I use 'some of this and some of that'.  I have added wine (usually a sweeter red) several times and it definitely adds a distinctively pleasant flavor.  You can smoke any of the standard cheeses BUT you have to really monitor the temperature of the smoker as you migrate towards the softer cheeses.....  I'm all about the taste factor and what makes my friends and family smile when they take a bite. Hope that helps!



hello again and thank you for the reply .. i have smoked cheese a few times here and had decent results, i was just really unsure about the darker ingredients , meaning it might make it to dark for cheese. but hey like you said too, as long as you and your friends like it .. hey that's what counts too. just a little bit still curious of this and that for those ingredients though . thanks again


----------



## dan the mano

TWNuss said:


> Hi Dan! I'll try to answer your questions in order.  The cheese cloth seems to serve two purposes: 1. It soaks up whatever marinade you make and 'holds it close' to the cheese and, 2. It leaves a pretty cool texture on the outside of the cheese block.  As far as measurements go, I use 'some of this and some of that'.  I have added wine (usually a sweeter red) several times and it definitely adds a distinctively pleasant flavor.  You can smoke any of the standard cheeses BUT you have to really monitor the temperature of the smoker as you migrate towards the softer cheeses.....  I'm all about the taste factor and what makes my friends and family smile when they take a bite. Hope that helps!


 
another question for you , have you ever say when and cut your cheese to the desired size you wish for then put holes through it  with something solid to have a little hole going all the way through. Then soak totally over night in either wine of some sort ... of syrup , and like you suggested , maybe with the cheese cloth wrapped around tightly also. lol just curious , you see that is what i was originally thinking of .... but when i saw what you  were talking about with those other liquid ingredients that  sounded  very good . thanks again


----------



## dan the mano

TWNuss said:


> View attachment 346958
> View attachment 346954
> View attachment 346955
> View attachment 346956
> View attachment 346957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smoke a lot of cheese over the holidays. I also always soak it in a brine for 24-48 hours before the cold smoking begins. I use blocks of sharp cheddar, monterey jack, pepper jack, etc. I use different types of brines depending on the wood I'm going to use. First, cut your blocks of cheese to the size you want the finished product.  Prepare your brine using what ever you choose. One of my favorites is Worcestershire, soy sauce, teriyaki and garlic powder.  Wrap each individual cheese in cheese cloth (available at walmart, sewing centers, etc) and put it (the wrapped cheese) in a zip-loc (or equivalent) bag. Pour about a 1/2 cup of your brine in the bag and mix it well. Remove as much air from the bag as you can and coat the cheese with your mixture. Remove as much air as you can and seal it up. Put mine in the frig (recommended) and flip it over and "slosh" it around every few hours. Fruit woods (cherry, apple, etc) are best for smoking cheese. Hickory will work but leaves a very sharp/bitter smoke taste....some people like it. Enjoy!



sorry i just have another question for you , do you smoke the cheese with the cheese cloth on ,and probably say 2-3 hours at ruffly 50-70 degrees . again thank you so much for your help , hope you have a great new years .


----------

